# Aristos Alum track is back



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

AristoCraft is making Alum track again , outstanding for the new battery people  

ART12101 ALUMINUM STRAIGHT 12 42.00 
ART12105 ALUMINUM RAIL 8' (12 PCS) 200.00 
ART12111 ALUMINUM TRACK 4' CURVE 42.00 
ART12160 ALUMINUM 19.5 DEGREE CRPSSING 30.00 
ART12161 ALUMINUM 30 DEGREE CROSSING 30.00 
ART12162 ALUMINUM 90 DEGREE CROSSING 30.00 
ART12175 ALUMINUM WIDE RADIUS CROSSING LEFT 60.00 
ART12176 ALUMINUM WIDE RADIUS CROSSING RIGHT 60.00 
ART12181 ALUMINUM TRACK 10' CURVED 146.00 
ART12190 ALUMINUM TRACK 72" ST FLEX (12PC) 234.00 


Of course street price will be less /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/satisfied.gif


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I read the e-mail newsletter to 
Sounds like a great deal with both types of track and they throw in a free railbender if you buy a number of boxes. 
AC has always tried to be the #1 company when it comes to sale deals. 

I may just hit the 3,000 ft mark by 2010. 
Plus you don't have to join a website to get the offer.


----------



## Dougald (Jan 2, 2008)

This is the best ad in a long time for battery power! 

Regards ... Doug


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

I read my e-mail too. Looks like a more affordable brass track is in the offing as well. It'll be interesting to see how things develop. I'd like a peek at that rail bender.


----------



## Paul Norton (Jan 8, 2008)

Posted By Dougald on 08/03/2008 6:07 AM
This is the best ad in a long time for battery power! 
Regards ... Doug



And for narrow gauge live steam ... 

Dear Marty, 

We will do code 250 early next year. The mold design is done and we're waiting for the mold quote. This will be a U.S. narrow gauge tie. 

All the best, 
Lewis Polk


----------



## erkoriley23 (Apr 26, 2008)

When are they going to start selling it? 

Kyle


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

$200 for (12) 8 foot lengths? That is still considerably more than SS lengths were until the great jump in prices. I'm still not buying any track. Yes I realize street price will be close to half. I had been getting tubes of SS rail on Ebay for about $100 with shipping. Those days are long gone now. 

Chas


----------



## erkoriley23 (Apr 26, 2008)

I am seeing 72" (6') 12 pcs for $158.99 for Alum 
Aristo brass 72" (6') 12 pcs for $329.99 and SS for $424.04 

Kyle


----------

